# Bioware announces new Austin studio to do MMOG



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 22, 2006)

Aye well I have not seen this news posted here so I thought I would break the news to you all, the Canadian game developer Bioware has announced the opening of a new studio in Austin Texas. The new studio will be specifically to craft an MMOG which will be Bioware's first entry into this popular genre.

You can read the press release here: http://www.bioware.com/bioware_info/press_releases/2006_03_15_Austin/

The rumors flying around the Bioware forums now are that they have aquired the license for Star Wars Galaxies, and while they will not confirm this rumor they will only say "no comment" which leads to further speculation that the rumor is TRUE!!! 

There is a discussion thread on the Bioware forums about this announcement and you can find it here: http://forums.bioware.com/viewtopic.html?topic=473550&forum=41

All I can say for sure about this announcement is that the MMOG that Bioware crafts is a place I want to be, end of story. The reason I say that is because of all the developers out there Bioware games seem to always have that extra degree of fun.

Rahl


----------

